# 10 gallon moss tank



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thought i would post up my 10 gallon moss tank.this is setup of mainly mosses, with the exception of a small area of HC (dwarf baby tears) and some DHG i couldnt get myself to throw out.

Mosses include
1) Fissidens Fontonous
2) Fissidens sp
3) Xmas moss
4) Singapore moss (thanks Susan)
5) and soon to be java moss (i had this in the tank but took it out for a shrimp tank im setting up)

Now for the pics.



















its still growing in but im happy with it for now..and yes im working on a background..lol

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

wow i need to figure out the balance on this camera..tank does'nt look that yellow in person and plants look nice and green. Going to the Photography section now..lol

Rick


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thats very nice looking. Are you going to put any fish in there?


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

congar15 said:


> Thats very nice looking. Are you going to put any fish in there?


there are fish in there

7 celestial pearl danio's
1 female apistogramma cacatuoides (just until i get my 50 breeder fixed)..so far no aggression from the apisto
thanks

Rick


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

looking good


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks awesome rick!


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

Do you like your celestial pearl danios? Where did you get them and how much did you pay for them? I really like the look of them and want to get a school for my new 55g setup.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

I love these little guys..planning on getting somemore..i got them at my lfs for 6 for $26.00..very nice fish..they are a little skittish when you first get them but once they get used to you they are fine..thanks everyone for the compliments..

Rick


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

Alright cool, I'll keep an eye out. Thanks, congrats on the tank BTW


----------



## ShrimpDiver (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh awesome! I love the little rock circle!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

ShrimpDiver said:


> Oh awesome! I love the little rock circle!


Thanks..adding some more moss today ..i will update pics when im finished.

Rick


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks nice, I love CPDs but haven't done all that well with them. Planted tanks often look at their best when you take the pic at night with just the tank light on and no flash. It works best with a tripod but you might be able to do it by just keeping the camera really still or resting it on something.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

cool as can be rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Rob72 said:


> cool as can be rick


thanks rob and snail..i will try the night shots and see if that works better.

Rick


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

Let me know when your gonna go get pearls .. Fantastic fins didnt have any for sale and i haven't seen them anywhere else..


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Mr_Pat said:


> Let me know when your gonna go get pearls .. Fantastic fins didnt have any for sale and i haven't seen them anywhere else..


Will probably pick them up friday...

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

New pics coming tomorrow..

Rick


----------

